# Non-GSD: Hop Sing is 11 today!



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't speak much about Hop Sing as this is a German Shepherd forum, but he's the best cat I've ever had. I could tell you oh so many stories about him as he really is quite a character. This big super friendly Tonkinese is sure he's running this place and with 10 "switchblades" at the ready, the dogs don't argue that assumption. He loves both dogs a great deal and although he's known Odin all his life he's become especially close to Frigga this past year. They sleep cuddled up together and where one is in the house you can almost certainly find the other. 

So







Meister Kitty!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*  <span style="color: #3366FF"> <span style='font-size: 17pt'> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> HAPPY 11th BIRTHDAY HOP SING!!!</span> </span> </span>  *


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

He's a handsome feline - Happy 11 and many more!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## JessicaMN (Sep 13, 2006)

What a sweet boy and great pics!!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

OMG, are the last two the most precious pictures or what?!? That little bitty baby kitty being "protected" while he sleeps--just so freaking adorable!

~Kristin


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

I feel like Hop Sing is one of the dogs, lol







Happy Birthday, handsome kitty!!


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Aw, is it Siamese? They are the only type I like (that I've met so far).... <span style="color: #3333FF">*<span style='font-size: 23pt'>HAPPY B-DAY</span>!*</span>


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks everybody! Hop Sing really _is_ "one of the dogs". How many cats come when they're called? How many sit on command? Give you their paw on command? Play fetch? He's alot of fun to have around. A big guy who enjoys his bouts with Odin and his cuddle time with Frigga. He's very special indeed!

No, Cindy, he's not a Siamese. He's a Tonkinese. Closely related but very different in many ways. The breed was created some decades ago (or longer depending on your source) as a cross between Burmese and Siamese. Burmese are large friendly somewhat sluggish cats and Siamese are athletic some say, psychotic cats. Cross the two and you get a large active friendly cat - the best of both breeds. They have long been a recognized breed in their own right.

http://www.cfainc.org/breeds/profiles/articles/tonkinese.html

P.S. If you ask Hop Sing though he'll tell you he's a cougar.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

A few more pics of the "biscuit" (best-kit):

A favorite picture showing his beautiful blue eyes well.










His face is getting a little lighter as he ages.










Acting loony. (I use this pic as an avatar elsewhere)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Awww he is cute!!!!!


Happy Bday Hop Sing!!!


----------

